# New Guy Need Part for 944.528200



## acolic (2 mo ago)

Hi

Anyone have the key number for a starter for this model?

Appreciate the help. 

Alex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

acolic said:


> Anyone have the key number for a starter for this model?


Recoil or electric starter? What is the engine model number? If it's 20M114-0141-E1, I've attached the engine parts manual below...


----------



## acolic (2 mo ago)

Hi
It has both recoil and electric start. 

The starter’s electric start does not work but the snowblower can still be started by hand. 

Thanks for the parts list when I get home I’ll look for the engine number.

Alex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acolic (2 mo ago)

Hi

This is what I found in the motor:

Family 8BSXS.3422SW
Briggs and Stratton 305cc 1450 snowseries
Build date 1108

Does this narrow things down to a part number?

Thanks

Alex 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

acolic said:


> Family 8BSXS.3422SW
> Briggs and Stratton 305cc 1450 snowseries


Sadly, that leads to a very expensive starter motor:








Briggs And Stratton 593683 - Motor-Starter (Briggs Oem Part)


Genuine Briggs and Stratton part 593683 - MOTOR-STARTER. This is an original replacement part at great price and fast shipping.




www.briggsstrattonstore.com


----------



## acolic (2 mo ago)

Wow, quite expensive.

Can these be rebuilt?

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

acolic said:


> Can these be rebuilt?


Most starters can be. Often just the brushes need to be replaced or the starter switch.


----------



## acolic (2 mo ago)

Hi

Unfortunately I took it to two alternator - starter rebuild shops and both said the parts were not available to fix this particular starter.

I have attached two pictures of the actual starter.

Perhaps there’s an alternative?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

acolic said:


> Perhaps there’s an alternative?


Here's a used one for $170...








Briggs Johnson electric Starter 1999-11g0010 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Briggs Johnson electric Starter 1999-11g0010 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

